# Professor Layton VS Ace Attorney announced



## Goli (Oct 19, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> All that talk of a Level-5 and Capcom collaboration resulted in the announcement of Professor Layton X Ace Attorney. Set for 3DS, this features a scenario from Ace Attorney designer Shu Takumi. The key word for the game is Witch Trial.


This was announced today at Level 5's Vision event. In other news concerning it, Fantasy Life, a former DS game developed by Brownie Brown was announced to have been moved to 3DS; Time Travelers' platform was revealed to be 3DS and finally Kyabajoppi, a hostess simulation game is coming to 3DS too.



Source



Video



Screenshots and assets



Time Travelers video



Time Travelers screenshots and assets



Kyabajoppi screenshots and assets



Fantasy Life screenshots and assets


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, didn't expect that... what'd the gameplay be like?


----------



## Fluganox (Oct 19, 2010)

Hahaha, AWESOME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No idea what it'd be like, but just the idea is class :L


----------



## Paarish (Oct 19, 2010)

wow.. not expected....


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, these are definitely two of my favorite DS franchises... If someone can pull-off a hybrid of these games it Level-5!

I bet it will be some murder-mystery and Phoenix/Apollo and Layton are going to investigate together...


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 19, 2010)

This would be fucking brilliant if done right. Only thing kind of bothersome would be the art styles clashing, they would have to do something about that.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 19, 2010)

holy crap!


----------



## Eon-Rider (Oct 19, 2010)

Is there a source? The images mean jack crap to me without further evidence.

EDIT: Nevermind. I posted this before the videos.


----------



## Goli (Oct 19, 2010)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> Is there a source? The images mean jack crap to me without further evidence.


Today was Level 5's Vision event were they announced all this.
The first post now has vids too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## aimansss95 (Oct 19, 2010)

OMG
i might not be buying the 3DS but after seeing this i might reconsider it


----------



## Eon-Rider (Oct 19, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Eon-Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm a believer now. I hope they don't ruin both series simultaneously. I don't see how the who mesh together well but if they pull it off, it'd be interesting..


----------



## Juanmatron (Oct 19, 2010)

Professor Layton x Ace Attorney?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?! HOLY EPIC MEGA SUPA CRAP!!!!!!!


----------



## Goli (Oct 19, 2010)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Level 5.
They don't know how NOT to make a good game, so it won't be ruined.
I guess this explains Jiro Ishii's weird tweet


----------



## greyhound (Oct 19, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=260905&hl=


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 19, 2010)

ATTENTION EVERYONE!!! I am now getting a 3DS.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Oct 19, 2010)

And I jizzed in my pants...

Man never thought I'd see this game.


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 19, 2010)

i am getting a 3DS now too o.o this will be epic :/


----------



## Blebleman (Oct 19, 2010)

Bricks have been shat, people.


----------



## westarrr (Oct 19, 2010)

GO PHOENIX WRIGHT!

I really never saw this coming..

If only i'd understand what they said in the trailer


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 19, 2010)

FULL TRAILER WANTED. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goddamnit this is freaking epic.


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 19, 2010)

GAMEGASM!!!!
ZOOMGZOGMZOGMZOGMZOGMZOGMZOGMZOGMZOGMZOG YEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!11
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MAN THATS FREAKING AWESOME!
MUST PLAYS NAOW!!!!
To bad it will prolly be in jap first D====================================
Phoenix Wright is to tall or everyone in Professor layton is to small... lol..... He kinda looks like a giant..... Can we have Apollo Justice in it? plleeeease?
Or a new Apollo Justice.


----------



## Goli (Oct 19, 2010)

I gave the first post a makeover.
Also, in the art released doesn't Layton look a bit...too tall, or something?


----------



## Recorderdude (Oct 19, 2010)

Holy Jesus Cocaine Sex....

I WOULD BUY A 3DS AND RETAIL GAME FOR THIS.

...Goddamn I wish they'd make a DS version too


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh sorry the first few pics were bad now I see clearly =D


----------



## MeritsAlone (Oct 19, 2010)

I like what im seeing
I like what i hear
I like what is happening

I like this


----------



## XtremeCore (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow. I can imagine solving puzzle when doing a trial ...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Judge: Defendant, please show me your evidence
> 
> Phoenix Wright: (tap the evidence) With this evidence, it's not enough. So, I will have to solve a puzzle to prove this evidence
> 
> -- Puzzle 080 --


----------



## Range-TE (Oct 19, 2010)

whoa, what more gold can come to the 3DS in the future!?
3DS has A LOT of titles i did NOT expect to see on it, heck, i never expected some of them to even come out! (like this for example)


but, the style mixing i can do without; i'd much rather have phoenix appear in layton style (cause layton in Ace Attorney style is just wrong)


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh man!
Phoenix and Layton pointing fingers at each other=EPIC!!!


----------



## Gariscus (Oct 19, 2010)

I want! I want! I want!

This'll be awesome!


----------



## MeritsAlone (Oct 19, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> Oh man!
> Phoenix and Layton pointing fingers at each other=EPIC!!!



that sounded so wrong...


----------



## Hyborix3 (Oct 19, 2010)

I just fainted for 10 minutes seriously.

and I find it weird that Layton's eyes are ._. but the GS characters eyes are well drawn


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 19, 2010)

Really not expect this. Hopefully it is good and able to make it to US.


----------



## Kaero (Oct 19, 2010)

I am so getting a 3DS. These are like my two favorites game series on the DS.


----------



## +jump;+duck (Oct 19, 2010)

doesn't look like it's a battle between them but a teamwork instead


----------



## craplame (Oct 19, 2010)

This is pretty radical. I love Ace Attorney. I still haven't played any of Professor Layton games yet.


----------



## alo123 (Oct 19, 2010)

This could turn out bad if not done right. I personally did not like the professor layton games 
I just could not get into them but the ace attorney games are great. This is the one game that
would make me buy a 3ds.


----------



## haflore (Oct 19, 2010)

Strange...I was talking to a friend about this exact thing a few days ago...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, I'm happy!


----------



## XtremeCore (Oct 19, 2010)

I just found the storyline from ONM UK:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Professor Layton and Phoenix Wright arrive in Labyrinth City, a medieval city where reality and illusions are intertwined.
> 
> This strange town is ruled by a villain called Story Teller and is inhabited by witches who hide in the shadows. This Story Teller writes things with his pen which then become reality.
> 
> Professor Layton has to make sense of it all by solving puzzles while Wright has to defend a person who has been accused of witchcraft.






Source

Kinda weird, but I'm excited nonetheless


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 19, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Strange...I was talking to a friend about this exact thing a few days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also have such kind of moments... They always creep me out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OT: AWESOME!!!


----------



## boktor666 (Oct 19, 2010)

THere are a few things to say..

First: Nothing satisy's more than a puzzle solved.
Second: OBJECTION

Third. OMG WTF BBQ JOSHUA JEZUS BEAM BBBBBWAAAAAAAAAAAAARGHLS *Neku: oh shit, get the hell out of here*

This is awesome, a reason for 3ds to be succes. BTW did you see time travelers graphics? they look like wii graphics (that says alot about wii.. for example: handheld is going to match the graphics lol)


----------



## tenentenen (Oct 19, 2010)

The script-writing abilities of both the ace attorney team and Level-5 are incredible. Though there is a good chance it could be bad, I betting on a wonderfully deigned story, with magnificently thorough applications on game-play.


----------



## Midna (Oct 19, 2010)

That would be a FUCKING EPIC WIN.


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, I'm hyped. Can't wait. Must play. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Off topic here (maybe); does the title sound like a fighting game to you? Professor Layton VS Ace Attorney. Who will prevail? Two men enter, one man leaves! Power of deduction VS power of attorney! 

Round One, _FIGHT_! 






_*FINISH HIM! *_


----------



## +jump;+duck (Oct 19, 2010)

i want 10 turnabout chapters catering 50 puzzles each


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 19, 2010)

it's a fighting game. I personally get bored of playing layton Ace Attorney was ok.


----------



## Kkolko (Oct 19, 2010)

First response: WHAAAAH YEAAAAH  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Second response, more dignified: Woopie.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 19, 2010)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> *it's a fighting game.* I personally get bored of playing layton Ace Attorney was ok.



Wat.
I am pretty sure its not a fighter, unless i read something wrong somewhere >_>


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 19, 2010)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Mesiskope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just mutha fucking kidding!
pain in the ass...


----------



## YoshiKart (Oct 19, 2010)

This is absolutely mind-blowing.


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 19, 2010)

This is cool but weird.
Look at layton his face is like a thumb with two dots for eyes and phoenix has a full anime style face. Not sure how the two universes will look xD
iirc all the other characters in layton look like actual anime style so it's k.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Oct 19, 2010)

+jump;+duck said:
			
		

> i want 10 turnabout chapters catering 50 puzzles each



dont forget the extra 8501! 
THATS OVER 9000!!!
i had to do that 

OT: 50 )(/(%&&¤#/¤#"Q%&/¤# PER TURNABOUT! ARE YOU KIDDING ME!?
thats waaaaay to much, laytons puzzles is hard as it is! leave me alone with the puzzles already!
(If yesterday after tomorrow is sunday, what day is tomorrow before yesterday? If yesterday after tomorrow is sunday, what day is tomorrow before yesterday? If yesterday after tomorrow is sunday, what day is tomorrow before yesterday? (puzzlethermia, a not-at-all rare case where someone have played too much puzzle games))


----------



## Arras (Oct 19, 2010)

I just realized I DO WANT a 3DS. Those two series are the two series I have played the most of all my DS games (if you don't count Pokemon). Both of the series have had AWESOME storylines so far, so this is a must have and an epic win for me


----------



## Sir Spanky (Oct 19, 2010)

This. Looks. Awesome!


----------



## +jump;+duck (Oct 19, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> +jump;+duck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a mystery/puzzle addict


----------



## raulpica (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome!! Finally some more Phoenix action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was a shame to see a well-loved character like Phoenix not starring in any games lately.

Fine, this did it. This definitely seals me getting a 3DS.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Oct 19, 2010)

+jump;+duck said:
			
		

> MeritsAlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



solve the puzzle then, i dare you!


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 19, 2010)

This is even more surprising than if Phoenix and Layton were both playable characters in Brawl.  I hope this game will be great, even though I probably won't get a chance to play it.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Oct 19, 2010)

I think Layton will take care of the investigation and Phoenix/Apollo will take care of the court.Sounds right.Attorneys shouldn't investigate.


----------



## Goli (Oct 19, 2010)

Official site: http://layton-vs-gyakuten.jp/
It is pretty barebones right now but it'll be updated tomorrow.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Oct 19, 2010)

Reposting my thoughts from Court records:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I was spasming with caps on Twitter like a mad person, but now that I'm thinking about it more carefully, it's actually not much of a crossover if you take like 2 characters from each series and dump them into some magical world with random characters that have zero relation to any of the characters from both games, and a storyline that sounds like they just pulled it out of their ass.

I'm rather excited, but skeptical as well. Feels like this was just made for the sake of pleasing fans of both series... like a move that wasn't so well thought through?

I really do sincerely hope I'm proven wrong, though. That the storyline is actually not generic and actually good, and there will be other more recurring characters appearing that everyone knows and loves from both of the series, like Flora Reinhold, Dick Gumshoe, Inspector Chelmey, and Pearl Fey, just to name a few.

The artwork and animation quality already seems to be top-notch, I just hope that the storyline is as good as that too. It doesn't seem so spectacular from the summary posted a while back.


(But dayum, Layton sure is short, though. lol)


----------



## Midna (Oct 19, 2010)

I just thought of Chelemy and Gumshoe clashing. XD

As awesome as this will be, I too wonder about the art styles. Perhaps Layton's style could be given a touch more detail for this game.


----------



## updowners (Oct 19, 2010)

So how will it fit in the Professor Layton/Phoenix Wright timeline/universe?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seriously though, this is the most randomest announcement I've seen for a a while.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow. now I HAVE to get a 3DS... can't pass up a collab between two of my favorite series.


----------



## JoyConG (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, how awesome

I thought this thread was like a debate of which franchise was better haha

I'll be keeping my eye on this one


----------



## Goli (Oct 19, 2010)

Nintendude92 said:
			
		

> Oh, how awesome
> 
> I thought this thread was like a debate of which franchise was better haha
> 
> I'll be keeping my eye on this one


It says "announced" for a reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ritsuki (Oct 19, 2010)

Most. Awesome. Thing. Ever. But still, I'll wait for the 3DS Lite.


----------



## .Darky (Oct 19, 2010)

Holy shit, I wasn't expecting this...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One more reason for me to get a 3DS.


----------



## toguro_max (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh. My. Go.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This is madness, and awesome, and super! It's super madnesome!
It will be nice to see Wright fully animated.


----------



## EnigmaBlade (Oct 19, 2010)

Lets hope the art style isnt anything like the new final fantasy ds game lol


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 19, 2010)

This...

Has made my wait for the 3DS SO MUCH MORE UNBEARABLE!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 19, 2010)

I just got a nerdgasm.
This is a must-buy! Professor Layton and Ace Attorney, together in a videogame! That's awesome! I didn't expect this. I can't wait for this to come out!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2010)

I just jizzed in my pants.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Oct 19, 2010)

It looks like they're working together, though. Why "vs"?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2010)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> It looks like they're working together, though. Why "vs"?



Maybe it's really a fighting game LOL.



HYPER COMBO OBJECTION SMASH


----------



## Ikki (Oct 19, 2010)

Imagine Hershel like...






OBJECTION!!!

I was like "WAKE ME THE F*CK UP" when I saw about this at Joystiq


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2010)

I would of just preferred a P-Wright Sequel, but this will do just fine..... I pray its not bad.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 19, 2010)

Ace Attorney Vs Sam & Max instead please...or most Lucasarts adventure titles.


----------



## Fluganox (Oct 20, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Ace Attorney Vs Sam & Max instead please...or most Lucasarts adventure titles.



I agree 110%. The LucasArts Adventure games are awesome.


----------



## awssk8er (Oct 20, 2010)

I would have never guessed anything like that in a million years... Probably will be good (Not knowing much about it).


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 20, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Ace Attorney Vs Sam & Max instead please...or most Lucasarts adventure titles.


I think that Level-5 should get a chance.

People still think of them as new, and this can be a GREAT way for them to show their true skills. I mean, Level-5 is AMAZING. :3


----------



## monkat (Oct 20, 2010)

I hope it's a fighting game.


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 20, 2010)

Luke:  Ummm I think this is the answer
Phoenix:  OBJECTION!  This evidence clearly states a contradiction in your answer
Luke: .......It's a puzzle about stacking cakes
Phoenix:  OBJECTION!  I have reason to believe that your answer is a lie.
Luke:  Professor, who is this man?

**Select which evidence shows that Luke is a lying little bitch**


----------



## mario41001 (Oct 20, 2010)

Holy shit this is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Would never had expected something like this to come out.


----------



## JoyConG (Oct 20, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Nintendude92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't show up when you're just seeing the thread title on the board index, smart aleck.

I suppose I should have associated it with "User Submitted news" but I never browse the scene boards, it's normally all right there on the home page for me

OT: "VS" may come from the opposing finger point screen shots from what I see. They might clash with wits at one point in the game


----------



## Goli (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 20, 2010)

Am I the only one who doesn't care?

Layton's a pretty cool character and what not but nothing monumental. Phoenix Wright is just annoying as hell.

Considering all the much bigger and much better point and click characters and series out there, this seems like a missed opportunity to bring two greats together.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 20, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, they have already won a place in my heart for their amazing work in Dark Cloud 2.


----------



## antwill (Oct 20, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who doesn't care?
> 
> Layton's a pretty cool character and what not but nothing monumental. Phoenix Wright is just annoying as hell.
> 
> Considering all the much bigger and much better point and click characters and series out there, this seems like a missed opportunity to bring two greats together.


No, you're not the only one. I thought the concept seems kind of 'meh' to me when I read about it.


----------



## mangaTom (Oct 20, 2010)

Well this is awesome,I'm really wondering how they will work together.But,fuck,I really love this kind of games.


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 20, 2010)

It looks like a movie


----------



## Goli (Oct 20, 2010)

The official site is now open and has *actual* content, like the trailer I posted a few posts back:
http://layton-vs-gyakuten.jp/


----------



## Midna (Oct 20, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, I've always been a huge fan of both Phoenix and Layton. I love mystery stories, and I also love to give my brain a workout. Phoenix and Layton are by far Nintendo's most well known point-and-click. You might rather a different crossover, but who in the mainstream market would really want "Sam and Max vs. Professor Layton"?

And I do in fact see Layton as a monumental series. I really enjoy them, and it's pretty much the only one of its kind.


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Oct 20, 2010)

This game absolutely blows my mind. This may be the best frickin game concept ever, and the fact that it features my two favorite third party games makes it that much better. This better come out in the first year of the 3DS's release, Paper Mario and OoT will only distract me for so long.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Oct 20, 2010)

OMG...totally didn't see this coming... I may actually buy a 3DS just for this and Megaman Legends 3 O.o


----------



## gamefreak94 (Oct 20, 2010)

3DS must have the best launch titles of all time!


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't think this is a launch title... is it? if it is OMG! SPAZ!!!! srry... I had a moment of fanboyism...


----------



## tatripp (Oct 20, 2010)

wow this is the coolest looking game ever. I enjoy both series but i especially love professor layton. Wow. i can't believe they are doing this, but i love it.


----------



## zeromac (Oct 20, 2010)

Holy Fucking Shit Balls


This is going to be fucking insane


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 20, 2010)

this game will be so epic the epicness will break the 3ds


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 20, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> The official site is now open and has *actual* content, like the trailer I posted a few posts back:
> http://layton-vs-gyakuten.jp/


All i see is the the 3DS and game logo on the two upper corners and some stuff at the bottom, nothing else.
EDIT:
Nvm, trying it in Opera worked.


----------



## DrHectic (Oct 20, 2010)

Buying a 3DS for sure now.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Oct 20, 2010)

I was hoping it would be an X (Meaning they will work together) instead of VS (Meaning they will compete with each other) but oh well. I wonder what kind of story this will be, and how it'll affect the Phoenix Wright universe?


----------



## popoffka (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, I've just watched the trailer, and the game really looks interesting, but I just can't help thinking that taking Phoenix out of his usual universe may not be such a great idea. And making this game 3D makes me wonder even more.
I'll buy and play it anyway, because it looks like a really good game to play, but I'm still not sure if it will meet the expectations of true Phoenix Wright fans.

P.S.: Is there any information on the release date (especially in US/EU) available?
P.P.S.: By the look of the trailer, I'd say they can even make an anime based on this!


----------



## antwill (Oct 20, 2010)

It should have been Edgeworth


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 20, 2010)

so i guess if there is a puzzle then it will be done by the prof but to know what the puzzle means, tht will be handled by the forgotten (but hoped for) PW
image 12 confirms tht they are together but screenie 6 and 7 "points" to the fact tht they could be rivals


----------



## ComplicatioN (Oct 20, 2010)

oh my, OH MY, OHHHHHHHHHHH MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Definitely getting this.


----------



## heartgold (Oct 20, 2010)

Who would have thought this could have happen, very nice. 3DS games are gonna drain alot of my savings


----------



## Fluto (Oct 20, 2010)

SWEEEEEEEEET
i knew this b4 but the mobile gbatem didnt support replys
anywaays 
i wonder wat pw voice will sound like ?? other than his objection


----------



## Escape (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The only thing that can top this is a Capcom x Nintendo crossover


----------



## popoffka (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, they seem like rivals and I think that this game will feature two independent gameplay modes - as Phoenix Wright or as Professor Layton, and the player will have freedom to choose between them.


----------



## denieru7 (Oct 20, 2010)

This is amazing. I will definitely be buying this. I nerdgasmed so hard watching that trailer.


----------



## cruznik71450 (Oct 20, 2010)

This looks good. I love Layton. Haven't finished all of the Ace Attorney series but I guess I will have to now after I finish Unwound Future. Been taking my time with Unwound Future and playing FF4HoL.


----------



## Didu50 (Oct 20, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games?

On Topic: Those Graphics are crazy. Looks Amazing.


----------



## Snorlax (Oct 20, 2010)

...
I just nerdgasm'd, again.


----------



## Jakob95 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow someone needs to translate that trailer to english for me.  It looks amazing.


----------



## Frog (Oct 20, 2010)

Not sure how i should react to this, it looks bloody amazing though.
I'm only worried about the phoenix wright side of things... doesn't look very phoenix wrighty AT ALL.


----------



## Mcfan2 (Oct 20, 2010)

^OBJECTION!

I think it does.


----------



## Escape (Oct 20, 2010)

Didu50 said:
			
		

> Escape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wut.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That game was terrible (well, IMO at least). 
And besides, that was a Sega(Sonic) x Nintendo(Mario), what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 20, 2010)

*PROFESSOR LAYTON/PHOENIX WRIGHT CROSSOVER FOR JAPAN ONLY, SAYS CAPCOMhttp://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...x-Wright-Crossover-for-Japan-Only-Says-Capcom*http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...x-Wright-Crossover-for-Japan-Only-Says-Capcom


----------



## Midna (Oct 20, 2010)

Don't be such a downer. plenty of games not originally confirmed for the rest of the world have eventually seen a worldwide release. And the louder we shout, the more Capcom will consider it.

Who shall start the petition?


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 20, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Wow someone needs to translate that trailer to english for me.  It looks amazing.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2sstKVx9X4


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 20, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> Don't be such a downer...
> 
> And the louder we shout, the more Capcom will consider it.


Exactly why I posted it.


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 20, 2010)

capcom vs snk 3 for the nds2-I mean 3ds would be insane fuck this game!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 20, 2010)

now that I look at it I realized why  Phoenix seems so out of place....the layton games always had a older setting and feel to them, but Phoenix is just kinda there with his modern day suit and tie....


----------



## Midna (Oct 21, 2010)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> now that I look at it I realized why  Phoenix seems so out of place....the layton games always had a older setting and feel to them, but Phoenix is just kinda there with his modern day suit and tie....


They're both out of place. This game takes place in another world or time or something. The setting is medieval. Layton lives a couple decades ago, Phoenix lives now. Layton seems to fit a bit better, but neither of them are in their time.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 21, 2010)

lolwut?

How would this game work?


----------



## chyyran (Oct 21, 2010)

Hmm.... does that mean Maya is a witch? I mean, 16th century london isn't a very good time for spirit mediums. And how did a Californian in 2016- end up in 16th century london?
But the Cross Examination 2002 on the piano was baddass


----------



## Splych (Oct 21, 2010)

oo nicee. 
they better localize this .


----------



## chyyran (Oct 21, 2010)

http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=4431861


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Oct 21, 2010)

If it turns out to be localized, I wonder if they'll use the voice actor who voiced all of the exclamations in the English releases.


----------



## basher11 (Oct 21, 2010)

better be the same guy


----------



## jan777 (Oct 21, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pause at 0:25 and you will see the clock in beauty and the beast.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Oct 21, 2010)

I like Phoenix Wright, and I wanted to try Professor Layton, though I held off on the latter, since I wanted to play the games in chronological order. Even so, I would really like this game, if I ever get a 3DS...

The _Phoenix Wright_ characters do work with the style here, though I wonder upon the gameplay here...

Of course, I am kinda tired of the whole "zealots who hunts witches in Ku Klux Klan costumes" thing...


Spoiler



...and what's with the "bad guys with hairy arms" trope, anyways?
Also, who leaves their nails long like that?
...wait; I should not be over-analyzing this, least of all this kind of anachronistic crossover...



...also, yes; I would like Prof. Layton to say "Igi ari" at least once in the game.

P.S. When I saw the trailer and read "Majo Saiban," that just gave me an idea of a crossover involving _Doki Doki Majo Shinpan_.
...really.

P.S.S. Not to bash, but I believe that _Touch Detective_ fits better with _Phoenix Wright_ in terms of a crossover...


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 22, 2010)

Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
			
		

> P.S.S. Not to bash, but I believe that _Touch Detective_ fits better with _Phoenix Wright_ in terms of a crossover...


Just look it up and I got to say they might as well put all 3 together!


----------



## Midna (Oct 22, 2010)

No, I think this is a perfect crossover. The games do indeed have fairly similar play styles. And the stories in both are rather epic. I'd say they go together excellently.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Oct 22, 2010)

I love the Ace Attorney series but I haven't played Professor Layton yet. My current acquaintance told me it's quite fun though. As for a cross over? Wow, Capcom sure loves this type of stuff.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Oct 22, 2010)

This is orgasmic. 
Really this is going to be the best novel/puzzle game evar!



			
				[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> *PROFESSOR LAYTON/PHOENIX WRIGHT CROSSOVER FOR JAPAN ONLY, SAYS CAPCOMhttp://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...x-Wright-Crossover-for-Japan-Only-Says-Capcom*http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...x-Wright-Crossover-for-Japan-Only-Says-Capcom


What? I read the article and it seems Prof Layton got a lot more sells than Ace Attorney so shouldn't Level-5 have a say in this?


----------



## antwill (Oct 22, 2010)

Don't worry Capcom will release it, after they hire out a team to 'westernize' it. I wonder what emo-phoenix wright will look like?


----------



## Midna (Oct 22, 2010)

Hmm? You implying a difference in the character of Phoenix Wright compared to his Japanese counterpart Naruhodō Ryūichi?


----------



## Goli (Oct 23, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Don't worry Capcom will release it, after they hire out a team to 'westernize' it. I wonder what emo-phoenix wright will look like?


Aesthetically there are no differences, and the team behind the translation obviously had to westernize parts of the script, editing puns or Japan only jokes, silly.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 23, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Well, I'm hyped. Can't wait. Must play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed. But now it sound more like Edgeworth Vs. Wright....


----------



## antwill (Oct 23, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> Hmm? You implying a difference in the character of Phoenix Wright compared to his Japanese counterpart Naruhod? Ry?ichi?


No, I was making a joke about the Devil May Cry fiasco.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 23, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=4431861


Would someone please click on the link and tell me what it says?


----------



## antwill (Oct 23, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Click on it yourself and then tell us...


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I'm sorry GBAtemp but there's a flaw in your testimony. THIS SHOULD BE ON THE FRONT PAGE!"


----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Power of deduction VS power of *contradiction! *


That doesn't make any sense


----------



## Delta517 (Oct 23, 2010)

HELL YEAH!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My favorite series Ace Attorney and one of my other favorites Layton are in one game together!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 28, 2010)

3DS doubt is gone. F*** AA! It's gonna make a big hole on my pocket...


----------

